# 31 out of Oregon.



## Cam1john (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello all, I'm considering the trade. I always have. I've several family members who are now distant relatives in the trade. I was browsing topics in this forum, especially about age, and it seems I'm at or approaching the cut off of pursing this trade. I have no current applicable transcripts for algebra, which means I'd need to go to the local community college and take a math class for proof of competency. I then would apply to a local committee and then go from there?


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I had apprentices in my class in their 50's.

It's never too late.

If you want to do it go for it.

Our Union wages here in Oregon are all around $40 per hr now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Cam1john!

Good luck in finding an apprenticeship, you are far from too old.


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

Dude for the math requirement you could just pass the NJATC online tech math course at electricalalliance.com under tech math. That’s what i did..it´s a good way to brush up on your math and helps get you ready for the aptitude test as well.


----------



## Cam1john (Jan 15, 2018)

Sorry with such a late reply, thank you for those that answered. So with qualifying math verification, I just go straight to an apprenticeship committee and apply?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes.

Once you meet all the requirements you would apply. As far as I know most apprenticeships in Oregon only open twice a year to take applications, get you ranked and put you on a list.

Your best bet is to talk with the apprenticeship coordinator in the area you are in so they can fill you in on the details and requirements.


----------



## Cam1john (Jan 15, 2018)

I do have a GED from 2004. I've taken several math classes and passed at the local community college but that was a good number of years ago.
I was thinking of saving some money and taking a few courses online. Or are classes at a local campus a better way to go? Thoughts about that?


----------



## Cam1john (Jan 15, 2018)

Rique Escamilla said:


> Dude for the math requirement you could just pass the NJATC online tech math course at electricalalliance.com under tech math. That?s what i did..it´s a good way to brush up on your math and helps get you ready for the aptitude test as well.


How long is that course? I went and checked out the website. Is it typical of a math class at a college, but online?


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

yeah exactly, there's 20 lessons then a final exam you go at your own pace.


----------

